# دورات تدريبية في مجال الفحوصات بدون إتلاف - الأردن



## أبو الجووج (15 يناير 2009)

أرجو التثبيت!!!

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله،
السادة الأخوة في منتدى هندسة الفلزات و المعادن،

تحية طيبة و بعد،

أقدم لكم برنامج التدريب للعام 2009 في مجال الفحوصات بدون إتلاف و المزمع عقدها في الجمعية العلمية الملكية - عمان - الأردن

تتضمن هذه الدورات:
- الدورة العامة في الفحوصات بدون إتلاف (General NDT)
- التصوير الصناعي، المستوى الثاني (Radiographic Testing, Level 2)
- الموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية، المستوى الثاني (Ultrasonic Testing, Level 2)
- الفحوصات السطحية (جزيئات مغناطيسية و صبغة نافذة) المستوى الثاني (Magnetic Particles and Dye Penetrant Testing, Level 2)

يحصل المشاركون بعد اجتياز الامتحان على شهادة تأهيل (Qualification) في المستوى الثاني، و للحصول على الترخيص (Certification) في المستوى الثاني يمكن التقدم لامتحان الترخيص

تكاليف الدورة تشمل المواد الدراسية و الوجبات و امتحان التأهيل

للمزيد من المعلومات: يرجى تنزيل الملف المرفق و الاطلاع

مع جزيل الشكر

ملاحظة: يمكن تقديم خصومات و أسعار تشجيعية بناء على عدد المشاركين، يتم تحديد ذلك في وقته

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق!


----------



## أبو الجووج (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله،

حضرة السادة مشرفي المنتدى، قد طلبت تثبيت هذا الموضوع للأهمية و لم يتم ذلك بعد، أرجو التثبيت للفائدة

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## kadhum (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذ ابو الجووج
ننتظر منك المزيد


----------

